# Travelling to NZ on 820 visa



## denish (May 10, 2015)

Guys, 

We are planning to go to NZ next Month for a week and wondering about the visa for my wife. She is on 820 visa, granted last year and we already have submitted second stage application last week. I am not sure that do I need to apply her visa for NZ. 
Guys your help much appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

What's her country of citizenship?
If she usually requires a visa to NZ then she must sort one out before travelling to NZ.

However when she's granted her 801 she can travel to and live in NZ without a visa until her 801 expires.

Enjoy NZ!


----------



## denish (May 10, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> What's her country of citizenship?
> If she usually requires a visa to NZ then she must sort one out before travelling to NZ.
> 
> However when she's granted her 801 she can travel to and live in NZ without a visa until her 801 expires.
> ...


she in an Indian citizen


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

The best place to check is with New Zealand Immigration. Their web site has some very specific information about who needs a visitor visa, including mention of those holding temporary or provisional residence visas for Australia (e.g. 309, 820). See these pages:
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/visit/
Visa-waiver countries - New Zealand Immigration Service
Quick check
Visitors


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

denish said:


> she in an Indian citizen


She needs to apply for a visitor visa before entering NZ. If you're in Sydney the visa office is located on hunter street CBD.

You pay for the visa fee and the handling fee, this could set you back just under $150. Check their immigration website for further details.

I hope her 801 is granted before you go so you don't need to apply for NZ visitor visa

Good luck!


----------



## denish (May 10, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> She needs to apply for a visitor visa before entering NZ. If you're in Sydney the visa office is located on hunter street CBD.
> 
> You pay for the visa fee and the handling fee, this could set you back just under $150. Check their immigration website for further details.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## denish (May 10, 2015)

Thank you guys. Just called the NZ immi department and they advised the same thing. 
Well I don't think that Au immigration will approve 801 in a month. I better off applying her visa. 

By the way NZ department advised that we can only do Paper based application with $150 Application fees and $39 AUD service fees with her original passport.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

denish said:


> Thank you guys. Just called the NZ immi department and they advised the same thing. Well I don't think that Au immigration will approve 801 in a month. I better off applying her visa. By the way NZ department advised that we can only do Paper based application with $150 Application fees and $39 AUD service fees with her original passport.


That's right.

Are you in Sydney? If you are the best way to get to the application centre is to catch the train and get off at Wynyard station the centre is on hunter street.

The centre will return all of your paperwork. They scan the docs right there and then.

Make sure you lodge the visa the latest 2 weeks prior to your departure.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Her Australian visa is only valid for Australia.

New Zealand is a separate coutry.

Until she gets Australian citizenship she will need a visa for New Zealand


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Her Australian visa is only valid for Australia. New Zealand is a separate coutry. Until she gets Australian citizenship she will need a visa for New Zealand


Australian PR can live and work in NZ!


----------



## denish (May 10, 2015)

Thank you all of you for your reply. By the way, I am in Brisbane so I have to Post this to Sydney. 
Once again, thank you for your advise and suggestion.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

denish said:


> Thank you all of you for your reply. By the way, I am in Brisbane so I have to Post this to Sydney. Once again, thank you for your advise and suggestion.


You're most welcome mate!
Always happy to help.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

AusIndo said:


> Australian PR can live and work in NZ!


I stand corrected, and am kinda stunned at that - makes the reciprocal arrangements even more one sided re Kiwis in Oz.


----------

